# 2start Flex



## Brookey1980 (Dec 21, 2017)

I'm a Driver in TheCoachellaValley, aka 'TheDesertCities' of southern California~ (PalmSprings area) Don't know if Amazon Flex delivery Drivers are needed almost everywhere? /so here? I tried seeing about signing-up when I heard that you can do deliveries for Amazon. but it was this bizarre run-around.. couldn't find the specific App for doing this or anything. Will someone be so kind to let me in-on how one can start Driving deliveries for Amazon Flex? I'd like to put it in the mix here & there yaknow. 
Thankyou for replies =]


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Sign up on your phone so the app will download. However the nearest warehouse / delivery station is in Riverside ID DLA5. Off the 215/ 60 fwy. Flex only goes out to Banning Beaumont and south to Temecula. The other carriers handle the rest.


----------



## XLR8 (Dec 3, 2017)

Hello Brookey1980, I signed up in January through the iPhone App Store (not sure what phone you are on), sign up was easy and similar to Uber and Lyft signups. I did not see any open blocks all January but got an alert this morning that some blocks opened up, with pickup location in Palm Desert (Washington and Country club).


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Palm Desert (ZLA3) located at 40050 Harris Ln., Palm Desert, CA 92211 is probably the new (popup) station that just opened.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

yes new pop up station just opened on the 14th of Feb. V Day deliveries lol. I just did my first block out of there yesterday! join the FB page for flex drivers in Palm Desert https://www.facebook.com/groups/AFZLA3/


----------

